# Noisy new Emperor 280 filter -- help?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I just got a Marineland Emperor 280 filter for my 25 gallon tank. I chose this filter because I wanted to replace my noisy Eclipse System 2 but use the same biowheel. This model of Emperor takes the same biowheel.

From the moment I turned it on, it was noisy. I carefully took it off, removed the impeller and then reinstalled the impeller, then put it back together again. Still noisy. Vru-u-u-um.

Do you have any thoughts about what could be going on? I just can't figure it out.

This is not my lucky tank. The top is an Eclipse System 2 that I got new in January. It had a very noisy impeller but when I tried to buy a new impeller, Marineland told me that this model had been redesigned and the impeller was no longer available. The pet store that I got it from (just closed) had probably had the thing in storage for 10 years! So, it was new to me but old as far as Marineland was concerned. 

They told me that my only option would be to replace the entire filter system, at over $100. So, I finally decided to just remove the System 2 and install an Emperor 280 with a biowheel. But it's noisy, too!

If you have any thoughts, I'd really appreciate them. I did send an email to Marineland's customer service people (the address came with the filter) but they haven't replied yet. 

Noise aside, it is a very nice filter. I like the biowheel and spraybar setup.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I've had a bit of that issue with my lil penguin 100 before, but i was able to find a solution to it.

troubleshooting ideas:
1.) if you have a turkey baster, try letting the intake take in some oxygen bubbles. sometimes, you'll need to run the impeller for quite some time before it runs smoothly. 

2.) from the top, using a turkey baster, blast some water into where the impeller is from the top. this could help wash away a sand/pebble/whatever micro debris that is hindering the smoothness of the impeller.

3.) take the impeller out, clean it....tune it up by making sure all pieces are smooth running and have no impediment. 

REASON why it makes the noise...chances are there is something that is stuck in the area where the impeller is situation. maybe a grain of sand, small piece of driftwood, strand of moss, air bubbles (a hole in the intake), just something....i found out that mine was a collection of sand granules that impeded the impeller.

good luck.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Jobber604, those are GREAT suggestions! Thank you so much!

Reading your explanation makes me think that perhaps a bit of duckweed got sucked up into the impeller before I got the strainer onto the intake tube. I wouldn't have been able to see the duckweed in the impeller hole.

I will try your solutions. I do have a turkey baster, even though I'm vegetarian, because Scholz gave me one for my shrimp and fry. It'll be perfect for this job. Thank you!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

if you have too much stuff that gets sucked into the filter, try putting a prefilter sponge on your strainer. that will elminate any future problems with stuff clogging the impeller.

good luck.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Another good idea. Thank you!

I have prefilters on some of my intake tubes, but they're to protect fry, not the filter itself. I learn something new every day in this forum!


----------

